# Spacebar has become a hotkey for standby mode!



## GundamFreakX (Apr 15, 2010)

Help! Apparently, my friend's nephew was banging on the keyboard. Now, everytime I press the spacebar, the computer goes into standby mode. Does anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

Well how exactly did you type this...?

Anyways, I'm not sure how this happened, couldn't tell ya how to fix it. Sorry.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 15, 2010)

That is hilarious.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 15, 2010)

How many times did you accidentally press the space bar while typing that post, OP? :3


----------



## GundamFreakX (Apr 15, 2010)

Not accidentally, I just had to keep pressing the power button over and over again. But I found the problem. It was a faulty keyboard. I'll have to buy a new one, but I'm using a temporary one right now.


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 15, 2010)

glad to hear you found a fix, i was browsing google for a bit trying to find a decent answer for you lol


----------

